# PVR 721 and 119 only



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I was just told an interesting thing. I was told by my local vendor that for the 721 to work it has to "see" both 119 and 110. Up here in southeast alaska we can only see 119 reliably. While we can get 110 we need a two meter dish. So, can the 721 work with just a signal from 119? I have two receivers and still want to use my old 4000 and the new 721. I had been assuming that I could use a switch to split the signal from my dual LNB, sending one to the 4000, two to the 721 and terminate the left over. Scott or anyone else, do you know if this will work? Thanks...marshal


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I believe that the 9 day guide is only being sent out on the 110 satellite. (I could be wrong) But still the 721 should work.

Although without a 9 day guide its not really worth it.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Are you suggest the 721 is not worth it without the 9 day guide? For me the big reason for the 721 is the dual tuner capability. While a 9 day guide would be GREAT I really want two tuners and pip. Any chance you could disconnect your 110 feed and see if the 721 can still operate? Anyone else have any ideas if this might work? Thanks...marshal


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't see why only having 119 would affect the 721. As long as you have two cables coming in from the dish or switch to the 721 it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Part of having a PVR for me is being able to search for shows I like and setting them to record when I have time. Having only a 2 day guide kind of take that ability away, so for me it would not be worth it.

Unplugging 110 from my setup won't effect anything, as the 9 day guide is already living on my hard drive. 

The 721 will work find only looking at 119 but again you won't have a 9 day guide.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I thought it would work but wanted to check. I would be tempted to re-aim my dish to 110 but it is such a hassle to get it dialed in just right. I wish there was a dish mount that had fine level screw type adjustments to dial it in just right. With mine, even tightening the locking screws can cause it to loose a point or two of reception.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Hold fire on that MarshalK - You CAN'T simply "split" a DBS cable like you can a regular TV cable. You'll need to get a 2x4 Multiswitch (both LNB outputs to the "2" side of the multiswitch, all tuners on the "4" side of the switch). Or, you could get a Dish SW44 or SW64 to accomplish the same thing.

Otherwise - I can't see any reason why the 721 shouldn't work fine with just a 119. As ScottG pointed out, we KNOW the 7-9 day guide is only available on the 110 satellite, yet the 501 also works just fine on 119 only.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

marshalk,
I live in the Virgin Islands and I am in the same boat as you. 119 only.
Sure we can use the 721 here (and in AK) but the EPG comes from 110. All we would get is a 44hr EPG. That more than sucks!!!
I would buy a 721 tomorrow but this is what is holding me back (and a few friends of mine too).
E* should have enough since to mirrow the EPG off of 110 to 119. This doesn't make a bit of since to me. Why penalize those that can only aim at 119?
I also heard that the Dishplayer's guide was going to be "upgraded" to the same 9 day guide as the 501 & 721. 
If that happenes 'Charlie' not only screwed me for the past 2 years that I have owned a buggy Dishplayer unit but now the talk is that E* is going to take away my 7 day EPG.
Please mirrow the 110 EPG off 119!
Please don't forget (screw) us.
I've been an E* sub since '97.
Our CATV is just now going digital and it is starting to look pretty good to me.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Scooper, I certainly understand about the need for a switch, that is the easy part to buy. I just wanted to confirm that it should work with just 119 and a switch. Kind of cheesy on the limited guide since it seems to me it is such a small data stream that could easily be put on both satallites. sigh....

Like STXJim, I live on the edge of the footprint. While I would really prefer the 9day guide I can live with just two days, as long as I can program anything manually. Part of the price we pay for living in a nice place.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marshalk _
> * Part of the price we pay for living in a nice place. *


----------

